# Rough idle and po26d code!



## Jbird23 (May 26, 2021)

Has anybody ever experienced a po26d code? I can't find what it Is for online anywhere. The car also has a rough idle when in park and in drive and neutral, but stays pretty steady if you put it in Manuel mode.Has also been stalling and shutting off when comeing to s stop on occasion. Also has new fuel filter 

2014 Cruze diesel with 118k


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Just a thought but you could try checking the resistance on each of the 4 injectors as a baseline and compare to see if #1 is an outlier. If it is that could indicate an injector is bad, which sometimes can change as the engine temperature changes.


----------

